# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Request] Best legit aimbot/assist for McCree right now?

## kenstar44

Im searchin a really good AimAssist/Aimbot for cree ..
a legit one. I am going to pay 100€ for lifetime (**** this 100€ for 1 month)
so if u know some hacks tell me please

----------


## biometrico

only chinese hack memory aimbot is good for you

----------


## kenstar44

Where can i find this and whats the price for it?

----------


## biometrico

Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本

----------


## ownedscrub

> Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本


Lol stop shilling your chinese paid garbage.

----------


## kenstar44

you have another good hack that works good with mccree and longrange `?

----------


## Vulteer

> Lol stop shilling your chinese paid garbage.


Literally the best aimbot in the market and you complain about. It works for others fine but not for you. I wonder why....

----------


## biometrico

> Literally the best aimbot in the market and you complain about. It works for others fine but not for you. I wonder why....


Child need cry everytime  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwhalek

> Literally the best aimbot in the market and you complain about. It works for others fine but not for you. I wonder why....


Not the best one on the market by far lol, 2 others on the oc market do the same thing for about 40% of the price. And he cant even provide a proper english UI.

----------


## kwhalek

Provide a proper english UI. Take the time to code a proper installer since your setup is unnecessarily lengthy compared to other products who do your job better. And learn some english or pay someone to translate the UI into your customers native language and maybe you will get some sales. And stop using premade website templates with times new roman font. Go back to china with your garbage we have quality hacks for 40% of your costs already on the marketplace

----------


## Vulteer

> Provide a proper english UI. Take the time to code a proper installer since your setup is unnecessarily lengthy compared to other products who do your job better. And learn some english or pay someone to translate the UI into your customers native language and maybe you will get some sales. And stop using premade website templates with times new roman font. Go back to china with your garbage we have quality hacks for 40% of your costs already on the marketplace


Oh really? Link me a true memory aimbot similar to it. I have no issues with it whatsoever. The aimbot is so powerful on McCree.

If you can't follow simple steps and don't understand Chinese, that's your problem...

----------


## shotsofdeath98

> Oh really? Link me a true memory aimbot similar to it. I have no issues with it whatsoever. The aimbot is so powerful on McCree.
> 
> If you can't follow simple steps and don't understand Chinese, that's your problem...


This is why Chinese are learning English more then any English speaking person is learning Chinese. You and your shapes are being over ruled by English. Maybe adapt to the world and not expect us to learn a useless language to use a garbage cheat on a game when you could just take the time to learn and aim. Lol

----------


## Vulteer

> This is why Chinese are learning English more then any English speaking person is learning Chinese. You and your shapes are being over ruled by English. Maybe adapt to the world and not expect us to learn a useless language to use a garbage cheat on a game when you could just take the time to learn and aim. Lol


I'm not a Chinese, mate. I don't speak Chinese, nor do I understand it...

----------

